
Collection of Scala best practices - based2
https://nrinaudo.github.io/scala-best-practices/index.html
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/scala/comments/ablaat/collection_of...](https://www.reddit.com/r/scala/comments/ablaat/collection_of_scala_best_practices/)

